# casio fx 115 online tutorial?



## xps (Mar 23, 2011)

Anybody please?

Thanks.


----------



## ymax101 (Mar 23, 2011)

xps said:


> Anybody please?Thanks.


http://support.casio.com/pdf/004/fx-115ES_991ES_Eng.pdf

This is for FX-115 ES model.


----------



## Vista (Mar 23, 2011)

ymax101 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody please?Thanks.
> ...



check it out

http://www.eitexperts.com/eit/calc/firstcalc.php


----------



## Kim (Apr 6, 2011)

xps said:


> Anybody please?Thanks.


testmasters.com/calculator

these are the instructions specifically geared to the exam and the types of questions the calculators can handle. Matrices, vectors, etc...


----------



## rob0 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kim said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody please?Thanks.
> ...


Thanks Kim! I wish I'd seen that before I spent all the time going through the map sized paper manual that came with the Casio. That's a great reference.


----------

